# NAB 2012: Canon Shows the Goods



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/nab-2012-canon-shows-the-goods/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/nab-2012-canon-shows-the-goods/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/nab-2012-canon-shows-the-goods/"></a></div>
<strong>Canon at NAB Show 2012


</strong>As expected Canon had one of, if not the biggest booth on the NAB Show floor. Most of their video cameras, DSLRs and lenses were on display to play with.</p>
<div id="attachment_9560" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/IMG_1449.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9560" title="IMG_1449" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/IMG_1449-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon Cinema EOS 1D C</p></div>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 1D C


</strong>A couple of the 1D C’s were around to play with. They were attached to external monitors and you can play around with things like ISO and get a good idea about that kind of performance. The 1D C showed some pretty exceptional ISO via the HDMI out. We weren’t allowed to put cards into the camera, which is normal.</p>
<p>The camera looks exactly like the 1D X, other than not having the flash sync port.</p>
<p>Not much was said about the internals of the 1D C, which differ greatly from the 1D X. Most of which is used to displace the immense heat the 4K capture would create inside the body.</p>
<p>Availability was “sometime in 2012″.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS C500


</strong>I couldn’t get within 10 feet of the thing. There were hordes of people around it listening to product descriptions and technical info from the folks at Canon.  Again, the video out to the overhead monitors looked great, but we didn’t really get to see the 4K output from the camera.</p>
<p>Another “sometime in 2012″ for availability.</p>
<div id="attachment_9561" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/IMG_1440.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9561" title="IMG_1440" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/IMG_1440-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The new prototype CINE zooms and primes</p></div>
<p><strong>Lenses


</strong>All the new cine lenses were on display. The newly announced 15.5-45 and 30-105 lens mockups were also present. The new EF 24-70 f/2.8L II was on display behind glass, I didn’t see a place to get my hands on it. What I didn’t see were the new EF 24 f/2.8 IS and EF 28 f/2.8 IS lenses. However, there are hordes of people always crowding the counters at the Canon booth and maybe they were hiding.</p>
<div id="attachment_9562" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/IMG_1450.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9562" title="IMG_1450" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/IMG_1450-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon's prototype 4K display</p></div>
<p><strong>4K Displays


</strong>Canon showed off their prototype 4K displays again, and they really are pretty great to look at it. No one could answer if or when they’d make it to market, and there are no mention of price if they did. They were displaying 4K footage from both the C500 and 1D C on the screens.</p>
<p><strong>5D Mark III Issue

</strong>As expected, no one at the Canon booth wanted, or was allowed to talk about the issue with the 5D Mark III. I still haven’t heard about any possible recourse for the issue yet. I would expect it pretty soon though.</p>
<p>I also asked about firmware, and was told there was new firmware on the way, but it could have been delayed while Canon investigates the top LCD AE issue.</p>
<div id="attachment_9563" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 393px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/IMG_1445.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9563" title="IMG_1445" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/IMG_1445-383x575.jpg" alt="" width="383" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The magnesium alloy shell of the Canon EOS-1D X</p></div>
<p><strong>Other cool things


</strong>Above is the magnesium alloy shell of the Canon EOS-1D X. It was pretty amazing to feel how light it is. The Canon rep at the  display agreed with me that they should sell just the shell. People would buy it for sure.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 17, 2012)

At Canon's rate, those 4k screens will be out in July 2019.


----------



## chrysek (Apr 18, 2012)

Did they say anything new about release dates for 1Dc or even 1Dx (still mid June)?


----------



## samsettle (Apr 18, 2012)

so is that the 85 1.2 MKII on the 1Dc? confused...


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 18, 2012)

If they sold that shell, I'd buy one. 

No other "possible" releases shown, Craig?


----------



## c.d.embrey (Apr 18, 2012)

Why no mention of the most talked about EF mount video camera at NAB??? 

The Blackmagic Cine Camera http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/blackmagiccinemacamera/ shoots RAW and sells for less than a 5D3. Isn't this what Canon enthusiasts have been asking/waiting for???


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 19, 2012)

c.d.embrey said:


> Why no mention of the most talked about EF mount video camera at NAB???
> 
> The Blackmagic Cine Camera http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/blackmagiccinemacamera/ shoots RAW and sells for less than a 5D3. Isn't this what Canon enthusiasts have been asking/waiting for???



Because this isn't blackmagicrumors.com? Being able to use an EF lens doesn't make it a Canon product - there are adaptors to use EF lenses on Nikons even.... Hell, theres one for the iphone


----------

